# Thumbs Up - and Away



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cyril B. Korte filed a lawsuit last month against Hunter's Manufacturing Company doing business as Tenpoint Crossbow Technologies and Cabela's Retail, after he lost part of his thumb when he released an arrow. it's always someone else's fault - never operator error. Sure hope he doesn't own any guns! More on the blame game here...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

What a complete $#%^&&&^^ moron. Every crossbow comes with a manual and safety instructions ! This probably won't stand up in court. This guy should be vilified in all manners just to make a point on the stupidity of people ! LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Good luck, I think they grow by the dozens on trees.



> In addition to an amputated thumb, Korte sustained physical impairment and disfigurement, experienced physical pain and suffering and *endured an impaired ability to enjoy life because of the incident*, the suit states. He also incurred medical costs, the complaint says


WTF


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

and endured an impaired ability to enjoy life because of the incident, the suit states.

Maybe he should have stayed home..sitting around with his thumb up his arse...well I guess he won't be doing *that *for awhile, well at least not with that hand...I guess that's why he has a second thumb....loser !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just another person looking to abuse the system. IMO an idiot!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The courts need to start fining heavily those who for no good ACTUAL facts or use of COMMON SENSE, try for damages. Its like driving a car too fast and wrecking, and expecting the manufacturer to have installed a gas pedal restrictor for idiots. Another example would be like getting your thumb shot off if you put it in front of the barrel when firing! This ILLINOIS communist (my opinion of the mentality there due to gun laws etc) knows you dont put fingers etc in the path of the string---he was plain and simple doing it wrong and doesnt want to appear as an idiot who couldnt operate something simple the right way. I would post pictures of him at every sporting goods store in ILL-inois and have the staff refuse to sell him any guns, bows or even fishing rods/lures. Simply based on the propensity of his possible demonstrated motives. Remember folks, its always about the money whether planned prior, or by circumstance and opportunity regardless of who was actually at fault.


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

The problem is there is nothing you can do about stupid, besides legislation against it, and we know we don't want any more legislation on anything!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The courts could and should make people assume responsibility for their actions.....But it's always someone elses fault. Common sense isn't very common any more, ignorance and stupidity have taken it's place.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

This is right in my back yard and never heard about it. Thanks Glen. I know some of the Korte's but there are a lot of them around here. I'll have to find out which dummy it was... I guess I'll look for the one without a thumb.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

2 - Things that worked for the plus side of his dilemma 1) Thankfully it was his Left thumb- he'll still be able to hitch-hike home using his right thumb if there is someone stupider then him that would pick him up. 2) Thankfully he's never heard or was aware of the things we did as kids- putting a Penney on the rail of the train tracks just before it went by knowing that those flattened pennies were worth trading for CAUSE we know that he is stupid enough to hold onto the Penney while the train went by!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

From the article it looks like guys case is operator error. I think DJ said it best. You can't fix stupid. One can not operate any type of weapon and not assume the risk of bodily injury. Even if the product is defective. You have assumed that risk. If the product is defective and the company new of the problem and decided not to fix it because it would cost to much. Then we would be having a different conversation.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Defective. That's how the _hunter_ will hence be remembered.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like just another left wing liberal looking for a hand out(less one digit).....


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

even duck tape cant fix stupid. It just muffles the sound.


----------

